# Sticky  Notice- April 2009 PLEASE READ



## Lundy

Due the recent increase of postings that are in direct violation of the TOS is has become necessary to offer a friendly reminder to everyone to please adhere to the rules. 

You may view the rules here, http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/faq.php

There has been a significant recent increase in postings by businesses, bulk sales, start up basement operations, and organizations looking to capitalize on the significant exposure to be gained on OGF. Any posts that are in violation of the stated rules will be removed.

Ohio Game Fishing is a free fishing website that is supported and made possible through sponsors and paid advertisers. These advertisers and the monies they pay for the right to promote their businesses, products, services and organizations are what allow OGF to be a free fishing resource for all of us.

We are in no way against any individual business, whether it be a large operation, a new start up basement venture making lures, a fishing group or organization, or a new bait shop on the corner in our home towns. We wish all in business great growth and success. However, no matter how much we hope each and all succeed we cannot permit them as a business or individual to advertise on OGF without first having an advertising agreement in place. To do so would be unfair to the many businesses that do have advertising agreements and are the primary support for OGF and its membership.

Information for advertising can be viewed here. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/advertising.htm

Please contact any member of the OGF administrative staff with any questions you may have.

Thanks in advance for your understanding. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

